
JuliaCon 2020 in Retrospective - eperim
https://invenia.github.io/blog/2020/08/12/juliacon/
======
pmdulaney
The game changer for ordinary technical programming folks from JuliaCon 2020
is the introduction of a new "reactive" notebook, Pluto.jl. "Reactive" means
that -- unlike Jupyter -- it automatically updates the whole notebook, like a
spreadsheet, when you change a value in any cell.

I am a Julia and Jupyter newbie, but I picked up on it easily.

Watch the following video made by Pluto's creators:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAF8DjrQSSk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAF8DjrQSSk)

Go here for Pluto installation instructions:

[https://github.com/fonsp/Pluto.jl](https://github.com/fonsp/Pluto.jl)

One thing that tripped me up, which is a generic Julia REPL issue: You enter
the Julia package manager with "]" on the Julia> command line -- but how do
you exit the package manager? Answer: Either Backspace or Ctrl-C.

